# Pls HELP!! Want to Go Back to Spain.



## aaclipu (Sep 11, 2012)

i am Permanent Resident card holder of Spain (NIE). this Card valid till october 2014. in last year of november 2011 i came to my home country and still now i m in my home country Bangladesh. i m planning to go back spain on January or February 2013. 

but few people saying if any one away from Spain more then 6 months then he cant enter Spain again. is it true?

if i come back spain on next February 2013 that means more then 1 years later i want to go back to Spain. so will Barcelona airport immigration will make any problem to me? is there any law like this?

if there any law like more then 6 months away frm Spain cant go back to spain then pls let me know how can i go back spain in my situation.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

aaclipu said:


> i am Permanent Resident card holder of Spain (NIE). this Card valid till october 2014. in last year of november 2011 i came to my home country and still now i m in my home country Bangladesh. i m planning to go back spain on January or February 2013.
> 
> but few people saying if any one away from Spain more then 6 months then he cant enter Spain again. is it true?
> 
> ...


:welcome:
I'm not sure about in your situation, but certainly anyone who gets a resident card as the family member of an EU citizen isn't permitted to leave for more than 6 months - they have to re-apply for residency

the best thing you can do is contact the Spanish consulate & check with them


----------



## aaclipu (Sep 11, 2012)

thnx for the reply. hope more people will advice me.


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

aaclipu, I would contact the Spanish consul in Bangladesh to ask them what the latest rules are in Spain, and advise you of any new paperwork you require.
Since late last year a lot of rules have changed,and keep being added to, which vary depending on which region of Spain you live.The new rules are 'stricter', and yes, I think they would scrutinise your 'old' documents, and ask a few questions, at any Spanish or EU airport, especially since you have been here before, then left.
Many of the 'new rules' confuse Spain's own government departments, one department is sometimes not aware what the other one should be doing. let alone expats who live here, so a lot of people have to go 'round in circles', through mounds of 'red tape' paper-work to do the simplest of things!.
You may well have to re-apply for a visa, or residency as Xabiachica says,plus I think you will have to prove you have the necessary finances to be able to support yourself. But, if you ask at the Spanish consul first, to get all correct papers, then it will save you a wasted journey, turning up at any EU airport/border control without the correct papers, is not recommended.
Unemployment is very high in parts of Europe, especially in Spain, so the new rules have been implemented to protect the countries residents and rebuild a better economy, and make sure taxes are paid to the governments to eventually give back better services (we hope!), and jobs to the' born and bred ' residents of each particular country.
Some Spaniards are finding it extremely difficult, no unemployment pay, no health care and no home either! many hang about near garbage areas to find the smallest thing they can resell to help their families survive.


----------



## aaclipu (Sep 11, 2012)

fergie, thx for the reply. if u can contact Spanish consul that would be niche. but i haired that they are very unhelpful.
i m wondering if they dont want me to enter in spain then that will wrong decision for them. i have more then 15000 euro personal loan. if they dont give me chance then i will stop the installment of payment. then who will be in loss? 
and i work online so for me spain or bangladesh is same right now. 
if u can get any more info then pls let me know.
thnx again


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

aaclipu said:


> fergie, thx for the reply. if u can contact Spanish consul that would be niche. but i haired that they are very unhelpful.
> i m wondering if they dont want me to enter in spain then that will wrong decision for them. i have more then 15000 euro personal loan. if they dont give me chance then i will stop the installment of payment. then who will be in loss?
> and i work online so for me spain or bangladesh is same right now.
> if u can get any more info then pls let me know.
> thnx again



You need to contact the Spanish consul in your country, but its best not to try to blackmail them with your loan issue as they would, I'm sure find a way of making you pay it back without having to allow you to come to Spain. Thats a silly attitude and wouldnt bode well for your cause

Jo xxx


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

aaclipu said:


> fergie, thx for the reply. if u can contact Spanish consul that would be niche. but i haired that they are very unhelpful.
> i m wondering if they dont want me to enter in spain then that will wrong decision for them. i have more then 15000 euro personal loan. if they dont give me chance then i will stop the installment of payment. then who will be in loss?
> and i work online so for me spain or bangladesh is same right now.
> if u can get any more info then pls let me know.
> thnx again


I apologise for my earlier reply, trying to offer you sensible advice, I thought I was replying to one honest person!, it appears not!
In your position, your best place to be is Bangladesh, I believe the sun shines there too.


----------



## aaclipu (Sep 11, 2012)

you guys taking me wrong way. i have no intention to do that. i just asking why they will not giving me chance to enter Spain... as i has bank loan. if my intention not to pay loan then 1 years ago i could stop it.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

aaclipu said:


> you guys taking me wrong way. i have no intention to do that. i just asking why they will not giving me chance to enter Spain... as i has bank loan. if my intention not to pay loan then 1 years ago i could stop it.


You need to contact the Spanish consul and ask them

Jo xxx


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

carrying a debt (Loan) with you, could work against you, as it may be seen as you are trying to flee from the payments, as many do.

As already advised, contact the Spanish embassy/consulate to clarify your position. Ask why you have been refused an entry visa. This part is not clear from your post. Have you been refused an entry visa? If so,did you ask why?
Bangladesh is not an EU country, therfore subject to more scrutiny for incomming people(me, I have a valid Hong kong id card, but having not been back in 4 years, HK immigration would want to to pull me aside and question me,rightly so)


----------



## Silver haired Surfer (Sep 18, 2012)

*Bangladesh*



fergie said:


> I apologise for my earlier reply, trying to offer you sensible advice, I thought I was replying to one honest person!, it appears not!
> In your position, your best place to be is Bangladesh, I believe the sun shines there too.


You are so right Fergie, I feel that such an attitude reflects badly on all expats where we are trying to integrate into the local community


----------

